# General > AquaTalk >  Looking out for female Apistogramma cacatuoides

## Giant

From those pics, it looks like mine is still a juv.

So I still have time to a find a mate for him then. 
Anyone happen to have a spare one? Who hopefully is not too picky. heh  :Grin:

----------


## benny

> Anyone happen to have a spare one? Who hopefully is not too picky. heh


I think you can get a female from C328. Was there just now and they have some in the mixed tanks. There are some females there too. S$4 or S$8 each.

Cheers,

----------


## benetay

If u're not picky over females, just get those from 328, it's not too bad...

----------


## Giant

Alright!
Thanks a mil benny & benetay!!
Prices sound quite good to me  :Grin:  & I not picky
Have never been to C328, they take phone calls enquiring about stock?

----------


## benny

> Have never been to C328, they take phone calls enquiring about stock?


Don't borther to call them. Firstly, they take forever to answer, then they don't know what they have (for apisto), then will quote you the wrong price over the phone (got the pair type and the mixed type). Better to check in person. It's one place that's worth the trip anyway.

Cheers,

----------


## yorky

While you are at C328, also look out for caca pairs at the betta/guppy tanks section.
Because the tanks are so small, you might just missed it!

----------


## benny

> While you are at C328, also look at for caca pairs at the betta/guppy tanks section.
> Because the tanks are so small, you might just missed it!


Yes, you are right. They have 2 pair there at the moment. 4 fishes housed in a tiny betta tank. Terrible conditions!!  :Mad:  

Cheers,

----------


## yorky

> Yes, you are right. They have 2 pair there at the moment. 4 fishes housed in a tiny betta tank. Terrible conditions!!  
> 
> Cheers,


I can smell an apisto for afar... hehe..

----------


## valice

> Yes, you are right. They have 2 pair there at the moment. 4 fishes housed in a tiny betta tank. Terrible conditions!!  
> 
> Cheers,


One of the females looks very very very stressed and depressed... Kept hiding under the leaf... Too bad my tank is not ready, else would have brought the pair home...

----------


## Wackytpt

> Yes, you are right. They have 2 pair there at the moment. 4 fishes housed in a tiny betta tank. Terrible conditions!!  
> 
> Cheers,


It is really very bad. There is one female which i think was already to spawn. 

So cruel. Can MR YS rescue them by buying them back  :Razz:

----------


## outspoken

If im not wrong,Wu Hu have some caca in a mixed tank..selling for $5 each..saw a few caca female.can give it a try if u want.

----------


## benetay

> It is really very bad. There is one female which i think was already to spawn. 
> 
> So cruel. Can MR YS rescue them by buying them back



Mr YS is not a salvation home, he does not bother in small little fishes that are not up to his level. But if they're of good quality we might all think twice about it. Thats why it's sad enough for those breeders who didn't care about it.

----------


## yorky

My opinion is not to rescue.. it will only encourage indiscriminate breeding further.
Sorry if I may sound cruel..

----------


## Justikanz

Guys, hope you don't mind I shift part of the original thread here for you to continue the discussion.  :Smile:

----------


## Giant

> Guys, hope you don't mind I shift part of the original thread here for you to continue the discussion.


thanks for the help.  :Smile:

----------


## celticfish

if you are a fishbreeder, there is no such thing as cruel.
its totally necessary to _cull_ every batch of fish you breed.
even to stop some fishes from reproducing (i.e. bad genes).
we can't replace nature totally in in our tanks but we can try to get close.

its indiscriminate breeders/breeding that bring the gene pool and quality of the fishes down.

----------

